

Where have the light netbooks gone? - erlik
http://www.tech-no-media.com/2009/08/where-have-light-netbooks-gone.html

======
mechanical_fish
_something light that can easily be transported everywhere for a quick surf
session_

That's called an iPhone. (Or the alternative smartphone of your choice.)

Steve Jobs predicted three years ago that nobody would want a netbook if they
had a pocket-sized object that was actually usable for web surfing. And this
would seem to be evidence that he was right. [1]

Today, the "netbook" market has a higher percentage of people looking for low
prices and laptop-style features, rather than people looking for extreme
portability. So as netbook manufacturers figure out how to deliver larger,
more laptop-like machines at similar rock-bottom prices, the "netbooks" creep
up in size.

\--

[1] Of course, the best way to predict the future _is_ to invent it.

~~~
roc
As useful as the iphone and ipod touch have made pocket-surfing, for any
session longer than a few minutes they are no longer the right tool for the
job.

In 6 or so months, Jobs is going to sing a different tune about mobile
computing. One in which the iPod/iPhone is an important 'always with you'
part, but not the end-all/be-all. E.g. The iPhone means you're never at a
loss, even if you're caught off-guard. But if you _expect_ to be doing some
work/reading/media consumption away from a desk - a larger device with more
appropriate ergonomics will be the way to go.

~~~
fburnaby
As soon as I expect to be doing actual work, I bring my 13 inch macbook. A
netbook still requires some sort of backpack or bag; at that point I can carry
a real (full-size) laptop. Comparing this with my last laptop (bought 5 years
ago), it was a total pain to carry around. Back then, a netbook would have
been good. Nowadays, if I ever planned to be without a laptop, a smartphone
would be the next size down for me, as it's the biggest thing I can fit in my
pocket.

------
mmt
The death of the Dell mini 9 is greatly exaggerated, as I just ordered a
Vostro A90.

I finally gave in to the temptation, since it's so highly rated (in the just-
works) sense as a hackintosh and since the iphone is a total non-starter for
me (expensive, no keyboard, no cdma).

